# Idaho 7 - Wow



## SixStar (21/2/17)

Ho Lee sheet. I just tasted the dry hopped coopers lager kit with Idaho 7. Damn, hop insanity. I bought it the day they packed it and Grain and Grape, only bc I could smell it the shop. I asked what is that?!
Glad I did was amazing. Main hit I got was pine and citrus.
Did nothing to the kit other than 1.5kg of coopers DME and Nottingham at 18C. 23L
40grams of Idaho 7.


----------

